# Life stages: puberty



## Kelcey (Mar 28, 2013)

I read a few things about puberty, but nothing concrete. (the search function wasn't very helpful in this case) Is there a specific age hedgehogs go through puberty? Shamus is four months old now and he seems to be very irritable. If I just talk to him he gets all huffy. Is he going through puberty? How long does that normally last?


----------

